# Combat Arms, can't see when burned or in gas!



## Darkxmoon (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't know why I can't see when I'm burned or when I'm in the toxic gas! plz help!


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi Darkxmoon.
Are you able to post a screenshot of what is happening when you are burned or in gas?

To me it sounds like a normal game mechanic. In a lot of games, smoke or fire obscures your vision for the duration of its' effect.
I could be wrong but what you are describing sounds normal.


----------



## Darkxmoon (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, here's a screen shot of it. 
(tell me if you can't find it, maybe I couldn't attach it.)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

can you post a screenshot of the gas from afar?


----------



## Darkxmoon (Mar 28, 2009)

OK, the toxic gas is the purple one, and the burning gas is the orange one.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what are you PC specs

RAM 
CPU
Motherboard
Graphics card
PSU


----------



## Darkxmoon (Mar 28, 2009)

Um...i don't know how to check those, but I know that my RAM is 30% full for now. The others i don't know, can you tell me how to check those? (My computer is Windows XP and it's a Dell Vostro 1500.)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

EDIT: found it
http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4000

try installing latest directx 9
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## Darkxmoon (Mar 28, 2009)

My windows isn't activated, is that the cause of this? (the "can't see when burned or in gas"?)


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Activate Windows to see if it solves the problem.


----------



## Darkxmoon (Mar 28, 2009)

OK, but that's going to take a while. (Haven't activated it in 1 year...)


----------

